# Pine tar soap



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd like to try my hand at pine tar soap. Are there any tricks to using pine tar? Is it added at trace or with the oils?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I mix it with the oils ... It traces very, very, very fast. Do not use a stick blender, hand stir always ... and have your molds ready (and be ready for soap-on-the-whisk.)


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you. I was wondering if it accelerated trace. Sounds like I will have to hit the ground running if I'm going to try this. My usual slow but sure isn't going to work.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you just use regular pine tar scrapped from tree? Or does the tar have to be rendered or processed somehow before you melt it with the oils?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are a couple lingks explaining how to make pine tar:
http://hotchpotchblog.wordpress.com/2013/04/27/making-pine-tar/
http://www.primitiveways.com/pine_pitch_stick.html


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is another method using a dutch oven pan http://guides.wikinut.com/How-to-ex...-pot-and-make-your-roof-water-proof/8lp0s70z/


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks ladies! That is a lot more processing than I thought it would take. I was hoping I could just melt down a tablespoon or two straight from the tree and add it. This is something that would take more of a commitment then I think I'm ready for in my soap making journey!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I think straight from the tree it is resin.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was going to add that the pine tar is added, .... OUTSIDE, lol but I see I am a few months too late, the smell of it is overpowering, to say it nicely.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

used2bcool13 said:


> I was going to add that the pine tar is added, .... OUTSIDE, lol but I see I am a few months too late, the smell of it is overpowering, to say it nicely.


I agree with this, as well as the quick trace - usually less than a minute depending upon your temperatures and how much pine tar you use. I also let mine cure on the porch or in the garage for the first few days as it will scent the house. You might want to use disposable plastic serving spoons (they are usually at the dollar store in packages of 2 or 3) or wood paint sticks to stir as it's nearly impossible to get it off of your stirring implement.

Dawn


----------

